# Looking for cubers in the Summit NJ area!



## AidenCubes (Feb 4, 2022)

Pretty much what the title says, maybe we can meet up sometime!


----------



## Garf (Feb 4, 2022)

AidenCubes said:


> Pretty much what the title says, maybe we can meet up sometime!


Sure, if you can afford me a plane ticket there and back, and a hotel too.


----------



## ender9994 (Feb 8, 2022)

I believe there are quite a few cubers around the central NJ area. I am about 20 minutes away in Raritan NJ and are always up for meetups assuming you are older/an adult?


----------



## Garf (Feb 8, 2022)

ender9994 said:


> I believe there are quite a few cubers around the central NJ area. I am about 20 minutes away in Raritan NJ and are always up for meetups assuming you are older/an adult?


From his BIO, he is 11.


----------

